# Cub Cadet 3184 PTO Won't Engage



## Mblbaj6

Need some help identifying why the PTO won't engage on my 3184. First thought was the belts, replaced those and now it won't engage at all. Before hand, it only engaged for mere seconds. 
I've heard about the safety switches and haven't checked those yet. Any other possible solutions would be welcomed. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mblbaj6

Update, checked the switches, we are good there. Fuses are good-PTO engaged, now I have limited power. Struggle to go up inclines, reverse is almost non existent and when the PTO is engaged I can only take it about half speed before it kills the engine almost to cutting out. 
Any thought or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## BigT

Hello Mblbaj6, welcome.

Safety switches are often the problem (the seat switch is the most frequent offender). Sometimes you can jumper safety switches to check them out.

Other possibilities include a weak battery, burned/corroded terminals on the keyswitch, defective PTO switch, defective PTO clutch.

If you have a multimeter, check the voltage at the PTO clutch terminal when power is applied. It may not be adequate to function the clutch. If not, check the battery first, then the PTO switch, then the keyswitch.


----------



## Mblbaj6

Thanks for the help. I got the PTO to engage and even was able to mow last night. Issue now is if I turn the blade speed up past half way it almost kills the engine. And we drop speed ton crawl.


----------



## rcbe

Mblbaj6 said:


> Thanks for the help. I got the PTO to engage and even was able to mow last night. Issue now is if I turn the blade speed up past half way it almost kills the engine. And we drop speed ton crawl.


PTO cl engagement setup on 3000 series is a bit different than most of the rest of the cub lineup. Need to ck book on such. take yer full model # & S/N; go to http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/Public.do - d/l free manuals. 

As to engine bogging down, that could be the engine only running on one cyl....? try running it first with one plug wire off; then the other. If it's doing such will not run when bad cyl is only one hooked up.


----------



## Mblbaj6

Rcbe, that's the issue. I'm only running on one cylinder. Any suggestions on how to
Go about replacing/fixing it. I'm a total newbie when it comes to all this.


----------



## rcbe

Mblbaj6 said:


> Rcbe, that's the issue. I'm only running on one cylinder. Any suggestions on how to
> Go about replacing/fixing it. I'm a total newbie when it comes to all this.


well, one or two simple things you can do yerself - install a new set of plugs and mebbe plug wires, if you see any evidence of wire insulation damage...
Beyond that, prolly best to get tractor to reliable cub shop for engine repair, imho.


----------



## Mblbaj6

RCBE thanks for the help. I tried new plugs before I checked the cylinders as you suggested. I'll take a look at the wires but I imagine I'll have to take it into a repair
Shop. Probably best so I don't mess anything up beyond repair


----------



## tmplawncare

Guys I need some help. One day I was riding my cub cadet 1641 and I hit a bump and then when I was done riding I shut it off and when I was done doing what I was going I went to go start it and it said to disengage pto and I didn't even have it on anytime


----------



## rcbe

that warning indicator normally flashes momentarily during engine startup. If you cannot crank the engine, look for damage to the front PTO control circuitry when you had the "bump".


----------

